# Albatros On Textile



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm looking at this...










...and wondering about these


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

The Morellato, defined as Ivory (26), although described elsewhere as light gray, appears to better match the lume of the hands.










The Hirsch, described as beige, though perhaps a better match to the lume pips! Of course going from stock photographs is not the fairest test.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

They look great. I have my Albatross on a grey fabric at the moment and it's passable. Where are you finding those??


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Personally, I'm always a little frustrated how particular straps taper inward toward the buckle. 18mm lug width isn't a problem, but in both cases the straps reduce to 16mm buckle end.

I'd prefer a straight 18mm through, and preferably ending in the squarer cut of the Hirsch rather than the pointed end of the Morellato.

The Morellato here is apparently anti-allergenic, and water repellant. The Hirsch also water resistant, and sauna tested! (???)


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> They look great. I have my Albatross on a grey fabric at the moment and it's passable. Where are you finding those??


I was admiring that! It works.

The straps are both listed under Textile > 18mm at watchbandcentre.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Our host also offers a fine strap - I like the thick woven keeper on this.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Clockwise from the top left; Hirsch in olive with ivory stitch, Morellato in olive green, Hirsch in beige with ivory stitch and Morellato in light gray/ivory.



















I suspect really that any of the above would do. They all seem to work.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Personally, bottom left, grey / ivory.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry, I just couldn`t resist :lol:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Z_u7VGiMO0U
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn`t resist :lol:


Ha, yes great clip, Albatross, Albatross!!









Don't make them like they used to.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

This is to be the intended recipient.. I hate waiting!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There's also these over at the "dark side":



















They don't taper and that is important with 18mm straps. There is also an olive green one which always looks good.










Personally I would go with Roy's, the Hirshs and Morelattos have a very big knit (I don't if this is how you should say it..) and they kind of look like denim or something...


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ah yes saw those .. the sand is quite pale which I wasn't sure about.

..of the two I would definitely sooner go with Roy's HDN over the TF, I prefer the weave.

Did Roy's ever come in a khaki? I have an idea it was as with the TF a blue, a black and an olive.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The HDNs seem to be gone, they don't show up any more on the sales site... There wasn't a Khaki version though, it was like you said... blue, green and black.

You are also right about the TF strap, it is a bit pale... on sunny days it almost passes as a white strap. Personally I would get one of Roy's but not the sand one... get the brown, it's also light coloured, has a more "military" look to it and will make the dial stand out more. If you get a very light coloured strap it will just "dilute" the attention to the dial, which was the problem with my combo on the Rodina above.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> The HDNs seem to be gone, they don't show up any more on the sales site... There wasn't a Khaki version though, it was like you said... blue, green and black.
> 
> You are also right about the TF strap, it is a bit pale... on sunny days it almost passes as a white strap. Personally I would get one of Roy's but not the sand one... get the brown, it's also light coloured, has a more "military" look to it and will make the dial stand out more. If you get a very light coloured strap it will just "dilute" the attention to the dial, which was the problem with my combo on the Rodina above.


Interesting, thanks. I may have since found a supplier of those HDN's*, but as they represent site host sales which Roy may well restock I'm happy to wait a while and see.

*The 'khaki' however seems distinctly green!










I did find this however...










Which is nice.

But it is an inconceivable pairing...










...without swapping that buckle!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

...which would render something not dissimilar to this


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nha... doesn't work for me... plus that one seems to tapper but I could be wrong... remember these are already very narrow straps, you wouldn't want to end up with a 16mm buckle...

Please PM where you found that HDN... I never came across them anywhere else!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> ... the Rodina above.


Forgot to mention - in my eyes that looks great, and good catch on the commemorative edition!



Kutusov said:


> Nha... doesn't work for me... plus that one seems to tapper but I could be wrong... remember these are already very narrow straps, you wouldn't want to end up with a 16mm buckle...
> 
> Please PM where you found that HDN... I never came across them anywhere else!


agreed, yes.

pm'd!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Speaking of Rodina, I was watching this for a while.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

They seem to crop up every so often, here's one recently completed.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I love those, especially the bezel!! That's one of those I let slip by but If I remember correctly it went for an insane price about a year ago. Something like US$100 + S&H (which was also pretty steep for regular mail from Ukraine... something like 35 dollars)


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> I love those, especially the bezel!! That's one of those I let slip by but If I remember correctly it went for an insane price about a year ago. Something like US$100 + S&H (which was also pretty steep for regular mail from Ukraine... something like 35 dollars)


Pheow! Yes that's a bit of a sum, I wouldn't want one quite that much. It's interesting how certain models seem more collectable or desirable than others - and that seems to me to be more of the Komandirskie/Generalski models. Perhaps the wider range of dial design. Amphibia wise the Radio Room is the only one I can think of which reaches the Â£/$ 100's.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Amphibia wise the Radio Room is the only one I can think of which reaches the Â£/$ 100's.


And that would be an excellent price! They usually go for more than that, even the frankens that sometimes show up at a well known UK ebayer (well known for his frankens and absurd prices he usually gets).

But the true "white wale" is the special Italian forum edition of the radio room with a white dial. I can't remember how many were made but there aren't a lot and who has one isn't selling...


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Amphibia wise the Radio Room is the only one I can think of which reaches the Â£/$ 100's.
> ...


pm'd

edit - no I don't have one... just in case that might look suggested!!


----------

